# Horsepower/tq on 01 740iL Sport



## Lucky13 (Feb 11, 2007)

I know the 7 series came with an advertised 282 horsepower in 2001, but did that change for the Sport Package models? What was the torque rating? Thanks.


----------



## PatrickfromATL (Nov 25, 2007)

I don't think that BMW made Sport models in the"il's", just the "i's"
Some had the Sport wheels, but I don't think that they were true Sport models.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 11, 2007)

PatrickfromATL said:


> I don't think that BMW made Sport models in the"il's", just the "i's"
> Some had the Sport wheels, but I don't think that they were true Sport models.


Yes they did.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

The iL came in a Sport in 2000 and 2001 in the US. While it had the 18" M Parallels, shadowline trim, etc. it did not have the lower gear ratio like the Short Sports.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 11, 2007)

100K members and no one can answer this simple question?


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 20, 2006)

What's the question? Torque? It's an M62 motor. 310 ft lbs for non vanos and 324 for vanos. A simple google would have saved this whole thread.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 11, 2007)

Ryan M said:


> What's the question? Torque? It's an M62 motor. 310 ft lbs for non vanos and 324 for vanos. A simple google would have saved this whole thread.


Does the Sport package have the same rating as a run of the mill 740? I don't know what vanos is.


----------



## PatrickfromATL (Nov 25, 2007)

I hope this helps:

VANOS (Variable Nockenwellen Steuerung) is an automobile variable valve timing technology developed by BMW in close collaboration with Continental Teves. VANOS varies the timing of the valves by moving the position of the camshafts in relation to the drive gear. This movement varies from 6 degrees of advanced to 6 degrees of retarded camshaft timing.

4.4L V8 engine receives dual-VANOS variable valve timing and an increase in torque from 310 to 324 lb·ft (439 N·m) Power remained at 282 hp (210 kW). 
A new ZSP option (Sport Package) becomes available for the 740i, which includes 18-inch wheels, Shadowline trim, 'Steptronic' Transmission, a lower 3.15 final drive ratio (versus 2.92), and Vavona redwood interior trim.


----------

